# Break-away weights?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I've heard that some folks in south Florida use break-away weights when swording at night in the Stream. Weights are attached with light rigging wire at the swivel. 

Theory is that when a fish starts his run, water pressure causes the rigging wire to give way, releasing the weight, preventing it from becoming a counter-weight, which may or may not cause the hook to dislodge.

I have a cousin who used to do this for tarpon in West Pass (Appalachicola). It worked well, until one day a tarpon jumped on first hook-up and threw the 4-oz. weight right through the Mako's windshield! Had it hit one of them in the head, we're not sure he would have survived.

Swordfish jump, too.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

google using life savers to sword with. candy disolves and releases weight.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

use a short piece of 8-10lb cheap line and give it a few quick jerks and it will pop the line right off......


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty sure the water pressure is not going to break the wire. 

but regardless, try the lifesaver rig. if not, attach your weights using very light mono and jerk it a few times once you get your rig to the desired depth.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic74445-26-1.aspx


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use #32 rubber bands for 8-32oz. of lead and #64 for anything heavier. They are strong enough to hold heavy weights on for the descent as long as you don't get too jerky dropping it down. As far as popping them off when you reach your depth, unless you are doing the daytime thing I would just let the fish break them off. With 2-4lbs. of lead, a sword usually does a pretty good job of burying the barb himself and the rubber band will give way once pressure is put on it from the fish thrashing.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

A couple days ago Capt Tim Hannah on the Bounty Hunter with Capt. Casey Jones as anglerdropped a dead northern mackerel to the bottom in 1200 feet of water just north of the spur using a break away weight and caught a day time 100 lb swordfish. Fish ate as soon as it hit bottom.

Just thought the timing and subject appropriate for this thread. It works down south and seeing how we don't have a ripping Gulf Stream current to deal with should be even more effective up here.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Pat, have they had much othersuccess with day time sword fishing? Have they tried it much?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the guys in south florida have been having success in the daytime..........i have told one of them to join here and make some post......


----------

